# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Problemas con bucle rebelde

## ignoto

Cuando intento hacer una transposición de anillas atadas con un pañuelo (sale en el tomo I de "Magia de cerca" de L. Ganson) me suele quedar un bucle exteriro al "nudo" debido a la forma de poner el dedo anular izquierdo.
Obviamente la solución pasa por tirar un poco de la punta "introducida" y ese bucle desaparece...si no fuera porque todo esto hay que hacerlo mirando al tendido y uno no se da cuenta de que el maldito bucle está ahí la mitad de las veces.

Como es lógico, todo el mundo me dice que no pasa nada. Que no se va a dar cuenta nadie (hasta la fecha solamente nos hemos percatado del detalle mi mujer y yo) pero soy un timorato y da la casualidad de que voy a emplear mucho esta técnica de falso anudado de pañuelo en anilla proximamente y me repatea que un juego no salga como yo quiero.

El caso es que no voy a poder dedicarle mas de 15 ó 20 horas de ensayo a esta técnica (en realidad, al juego entero) antes de empezar a utilizarla y, aunque creo que solucionaré mi "trauma", es un fastidio el tener que estar pendiente de estas cosas.

¿No os ha pasado nunca el encontraros con un problema similar cuando necesitáis una técnica en concreto?

----------

